# DVI No signal



## GSDude (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an HP laptop,

System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	HP Compaq 6515b (RM195UA#ABA)
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 104 Stepping 1 AuthenticAMD ~2194 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard 68YTT Ver. F.07, 7/16/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB

I have an HP LCD VGA Monitor hooked to it. No problems there at all.
Yesterday I bought a new HP LG 1950 VGA and DVI Monitor.

I got the little VGA to DVI adaptor and tried to plug it in.
Come to find out the Video card does not have the 4 little plugs around the flat blade part of the adaptor.


Hmmmm, I went back and got another DVI cable without the four prongs around the flat blade .

I plugged it all in and all I get is the VGA screen comes up just fine, the LCD on the Laptop comes up fine but the DVI monitor just says No DVI Signal. It does this for about 30 seconds and says Monitor going to sleep.

Does anyone have an idea on what may be causing this.
I have changed the cables ... new DVI cable.. Same issue.

System Info.
Display:
Name	Microsoft SMS Mirror Driver
PNP Device ID	ROOT\*SMS_DISPLAY\0000
Adapter Type	ATI Radeon X1200 Series (0x791F), Microsoft compatible
Adapter Description	Microsoft SMS Mirror Driver
Adapter RAM	128.00 MB (134,217,728 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	2.50.4136.2000
INF File	oem188.inf (mirror section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	4294967296
Resolution	1280 x 1024 x 60 hertz
Bits/Pixel	32
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\idisw2km.sys (2.50.4136.2000, 8.78 KB (8,992 bytes), 11/28/2005 10:44 AM)

Name	ATI Radeon X1250
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791F&SUBSYS_30C2103C&REV_00\4&3496ADA2&0&2808
Adapter Type	ATI Radeon X1200 Series (0x791F), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	ATI Radeon X1250
Adapter RAM	128.00 MB (134,217,728 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6666
INF File	oem19.inf (ati2mtag_RS690M section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Memory Address	0xC0000000-0xC7FFFFFF
Memory Address	0xD0400000-0xD05FFFFF
I/O Port	0x00004000-0x00004FFF
Memory Address	0xD0500000-0xD05FFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 19
I/O Port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB
I/O Port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6666, 1.88 MB (1,975,296 bytes), 2/2/2007 4:03 PM)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hi GSDude

Can you clear up what your trying to do it reads like like your trying to hook up two external monitors to your laptop, so I'm not real clear on what the problem is.


----------



## GSDude (Aug 12, 2008)

You are correct. I have one HP LCD VGA connected to the laptop now. I just added another Monitor to it.

This one has to use the DVI connection on the back of the laptop. 

When I boot up the system my VGA LCD works fine and the DVI lcd says no signal.
I've changed cables so I know it's good. I have power to it. I just don't have a DVI signal to the Monitor.


----------



## sata250 (Aug 12, 2008)

maybe there is some settings that must be changed in the ATI control panel to enable the DVI to work..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I you only hook up the DVI will it work without the vga connection?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> If you only hook up the DVI will it work without the vga connection?



Also I've look over the HP Compaq manual for the laptop listed and don't see any reference to a DVI port only S-video and vga ports can you recheck your model number to make sure it's correct.

http://bizsupport.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c01036947/c01036947.pdf


----------



## GSDude (Aug 12, 2008)

Opps, it's using a docking station, this gives you the VGA and DVI ports. Sorry.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't think you can use 1 vga port to output to both docking station ports at the same time, but I have never tried it nor had a docking station with dual ports.
What is the brand and model of the docking station I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

also, are you trying to put a DVI connection on a VGA port? That won't work (and I dont know why people think it does?)

My understanding, is that the DVI-I or DVI-A port carries the analog signal so it can be downconverted, but a DVI-D connection doesn't. A VGA connection is strictly analog, and connot be converted to a digital feed?


----------



## sata250 (Aug 12, 2008)

oh if its a docking station then i dunt think you can put that second dvi monitor.. The dvi port on the docking station will be useful only for laptops that do have a dvi output and your laptop does not actually have a dvi output.. only vga and s-video ports are available on yours.. if you still want a second display try connecting a tv with the s-video output..


----------



## GSDude (Aug 12, 2008)

you guys are right, the Laptop does not support DVI.
I spoke via chat this morning with an HP tech guy named Vinod. It comes down to the issue of the laptop doesn't support DVI.


Now I'm looking for a docking station that will have 2 vga connections and I'm not having very much luck with that all.


----------

